# Boarmasters Hog SOW IN HEAT is BACK!



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

We manufacture the PUREST hog sow in heat urine on the market. No additives, no water, no preservatives just pure product. Our products are shipped in every 2 weeks. This gives you the purest hog sow in heat urine on the market. So pure that our past hog breeder couldn't stay caught up with our orders. 

We have went on search for other hog breeders and have found one of the largest hog breeders in the nation. We have exclusive rights to this breeder and have paid to build a full urine capturing stall. Urine is only captured during an eye witnessed breeding or possible breeding session. No boars are EVER in these stalls. This provides for true Sow in Heat urine. Not a mixture of 100's of hogs.

We just recieved a new batch and are ready to ship. Place your orders quickly or give us a projected ship date to assure you get the freshest urine available on the market.

http://www.boarmasters.com/Liquid_Scents.html


----------



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

First Batch of Urine sold Quick. Thanks to all of your for your orders! Just recieved a new batch today. We will be Bottling all weekend! Here is the link to purchase

http://www.boarmasters.com/Liquid_Scents.html


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

According to William H. Bonney, Old Spice attracts the old sows pretty well! He gets his direct from Walgreen's though.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> According to William H. Bonney, Old Spice attracts the old sows pretty well! He gets his direct from Walgreen's though.


 :lol: made me lol


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I still can't figure out why on earth I even clicked on this thread....:lol:


----------



## upbuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Unreal


----------

